# Boat Numbers Contrast



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a question to see if anyone can help me with. I have a light grey boat and my numbers are black. Now I have been stopped by a DNR officer and a US coast guard and inspected. The US Coast guard told me that the numbers are fine and there was enough contrast, but the DNR officer told me my numbers need to be changed to a contrasting color. Of course the dnr officer was, lets just say he was almost rude trying to find something to write me up for but couldn't because I was completely compliant. So when he told me my numbers did not contrast, I nicely told him that I had been stopped by the coast guard and they said there was no issue with the numbers, so what color would he suggest I use. This caught him off guard and he stumbled around for a few minutes before saying, "well I would use white". But my problem with this is that if I put white numbers on and another officer is looking for something to give me a hard time about he could say I need to have black numbers. To me the color grey is a mix of white and black so either one is going to be equally contrast to the boat color. 


Sorry for the rant but here is my question. Is there some place that says if your boat is X color you need X color numbers so that this does not come down to one officer says this and the other says that and if they want to pull up and ride you about something they are going to use your boat numbers as a reason to do so.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no specific color matches. i had the same problem for a few years with my boat being od green w/ black numbers. so i changed them to beige and been fine ever since. white would be your best choice . but i think they are nitpiking anyway.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If you have a copy of the cg inspection where it says you passed I would just keep that in the boat. I went through that game last year and put on 3 different sets of numbers before both offices were happy. I wouldn't waste the money on a set yet. Coast Guard and dnr are not on the same page on this. My hull is red, I had grey numbers on the boat for years and always passed the inspection then all of a sudden it was a big deal. Job security I guess.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

As the LAW below states - "contrast". Sadly, contrast is up to the officer and can be used as "hassle" point. Just smile and say yes sir - with the just right inflection of sarcasm : )) Just be sure the letters are 3" minimum height and exactly 6" from your sticker and you're good smile !! There are also hundreds of "block" typestyles - no italics. 


Watercraft Identification & Display of Tags and Number 
(OAC 1501:47-1-07 & ORC 1547.57)
The number assigned is in three parts beginning with "OH" followed by four numbers and two letters.

The number shall:

-be placed on each side of the forward half of the watercraft; 
-read from left to right; 
-be in block characters of good proportion; 
-be a minimum of 3 inches in height; 
-be one color and contrast with the background or boat color; 
-be separated by a hyphen or equivalent space between the prefix and suffix; 
-be maintained to be clearly visible and legible.

The boat numbers are also to be *6" to the right *of your registration sticker.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have heard this complaint for sometime now. Although it might be expensive here is my opinion on this thread; Have the black numbers put on a white background by the print shop for you. Either put the white background tape on then the black ID or one big black on white sticker premade. Pain in the whats-it but it may stop the interuptions. I would also go to get my safty inspection sticker every year before I put the boat in the water. We do it religiously right after we evict the mice from the boat.
That tells any CG, ODNR or Park officers that when the boat was inspected it was in complete compliance from the fire extinguisher to your anchor light to your paperwork. We keep our paperwork(registration, insurance) in a floating watertight tube on the boats ignition key. That way we cant leave the dock without having everthing shipshape.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can buy the letters with white on a black background or black on a white background. i would just invest in a set of these and be done with it. or just keep taking your chances with what you have.

i have been very lucky so far. i have a gray boat, the bottom part is dark gray and then the top 1/3 of the boat is a light gray. i bought a set of those pretty blue numbers and put on it. it doesnt contrast very good at all. but i have never had anyone say one word about my numbers. and hopefully i never will. but if somebody hassles me about them then i will get a set of the white ones on the black backgrounds.
sherman


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I am a Vessel Safety Examiner (VSE) with the United States Power Squadron. As you probably know we do courtesy vessel exams as part of our mission to promote boater safety. In Ohio there is no exact definition of "contrast" which means it is left up to the discretion of the examiner, so I'm not surprised that in some cases two law Enforcement Officers can see it differently. I do know that Ohio Division of Watercraft is paying close attention to registration numbers and how they are displayed on the boat. 

From my experience I have seen incorrect spacing of the numbers and letters, missing numbers and letters, numbers/letters that are not contrasting colors, multi-colored numbers/letters, and numbers/letters that are professionally painted on the boat in a style that is not block letter style. All of these make it difficult to read the registration number. 
Laws and regulations are always open to interpretation. I see no way to list every boat hull color and contrasting color(s).


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. I guess I will either have to do the black background white letter thing or just get me some ugly hunter orange so that way I am sure they contrast everything. 



PatSea, I'm not looking for a list of all hull colors just a general rule of thumb so I don't get some yahoo woke up on the wrong side of the bed that day harassing me while I am trying to enjoy myself. I mean I know that black is contrast of white and white is contrast of black, and most times when there is grey area in a law it is normally defined a little more in depth so that it doesn't leave the door open for an officer to do as he pleases when there is nothing wrong. Sorry for the rant I just hate when officers of the law start throwing their weight around because of the power we entrust them with. 


I did forget to mention that I offered to show the officer the form from the coast guard that said all was good but he did not want to see it. Just more evidence that his whole goal was to harass us not keep us safe.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Bazzin05, normally white or black are good contrasting colors. I would have to see your hull color to make a specific recommendation. Sorry but I don't know how to be any more definitive than that.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are pictures of the boat. Sorry I have the numbers blurred out in these pics but you can see the color of the hull.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=1331


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I would try to find a shop that can color match one of the colors in the lettering that is already on the boat. The red would contrast and fit with the color scheme in the rest of the lettering.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Bazzin05, it's always difficult to determine true colors from a computer screen, but I've looked at the photos you provided and I think white numbers/letters might be the best color contrast to the hull color. Look at the white trailer wheels, that color would seem to contrast nicely.

I think we all take pride in our boats, and we may be lead to use colors that compliment other colors on the boat. These colors may or may not be contrasting. But the regs are looking for "contrasting" colors so they are easy to read from a distance.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont see where black letters shouldnt work. you,ve just run into some jerk thats let his power go to his head.

we were up on manistee lake salmon fishing one time. we were in a blue cherokee 18 ft aluminum boat, with the word outlaw in big red letters. some kids had stolen a boat and parked it by where we was fishing. we had decided to try using a gaff to land our fish. that was a mistake, salmon bleed like stuck hogs when gaffed. a boat with a dnr guy and a deputy sheriff. they seen our boat and the outlaw on the side and all the blood on the side of the boat and we were from out of state. well here they came, the dnr guy was real cool about everything. but the deputy was an a-hole. first he checked our license then the boat papers. then he wanted to see my signal kit then the fire extinguisher. then he wanted to see my life jackets. there was 4 of us in the boat, when i got to about 8 jackets and was still reaching under the bow, he said thats enough real nasty. the dnr guy just busts out laughing, LOL and the deputies face just gets real red and he says were done here and just leaves. he just knew he was going to get us for something. but we was totaly legal.
sherman


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

paint a ring around them, my numbers are on the silver part of my boat, they are white, with red outline.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Black wont pass its not contrasting. Believe me I have a fancy glass sparkling
Walleye boat and I got the standard letters cause I don't want the hassle


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

PatSea said:


> Bazzin05, it's always difficult to determine true colors from a computer screen, but I've looked at the photos you provided and I think white numbers/letters might be the best color contrast to the hull color. Look at the white trailer wheels, that color would seem to contrast nicely.
> 
> I think we all take pride in our boats, and we may be lead to use colors that compliment other colors on the boat. These colors may or may not be contrasting. But the regs are looking for "contrasting" colors so they are easy to read from a distance.
> Hope this helps.


I have to agree with PatSea here. My hull is dark metallic green. The white letters/numbers I chose are very contrasting. I believe white would be your best option.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

they have some in hot orange that would look good on your gray boat on ebay for 10.33 plus 3.77 shipping. but they also have a set of black on a white background for 4.99 and 2.82 shipping. let us know what you decide. but a white or white on a black background might be your best option.
sherman


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am going to make a decision sometime this winter. I will let you all know what I end up going with. 


Thanks for all the information and suggestions fellas.


----------

